
Elon May Have New Partner in His Mission to Mars - gina650
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/01/elon-musk-mission-to-colonize-mars-partner-moon-express-naveen-jain.html
======
jayajay
Yeah, his name is "Donald Trump".

~~~
grzm
_Please_ don't do this. If you have something constructive to contribute,
please do.

~~~
jayajay
_Excuse me_? Proposing that Donald Trump + Elon Musk would be a great team to
take us to Mars is a perfectly fine contribution. Ironically, you have shown
here that _you_ are the one with nothing constructive to offer. If you
disagree that Donald Trump would be a good choice, please share why you think
so, instead of telling people that their contributions are invalid.

~~~
grzm
The article has no overtly political content. You've introduced politics into
the thread _in the very first comment_ with no additional support why this
should be considered anything more than just inflammatory. It's not invalid;
it's not constructive. It has no substance. Given your suggestion is
introducing politics, it's much more on you to provide evidence why Trump
would be a good partner.

~~~
jayajay
> why Trump would be a good partner.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that you _do_ have useful content to
contribute; why didn't you just ask in the first place? Don't be shy, I don't
bite! Let me explain it like I would to my 8 year old niece. Let's break down
the facts.

1\. Trump knows a thing or two about real-estate.

2\. Trump knows about building things.

3\. Mars is large and has a lot of land.

4\. Mars is red and has a lot of iron.

5\. Mars is an entire fucking planet and has many resources.

6\. _Nobody owns Mars yet._ This is a profound statement.

7\. One guy in particular wants to go to Mars.

8\. This guy is smart, and knows about physics.

9\. This guy is rich, and knows how to make money.

10\. This guy likes to build things, too!

11\. This guy's name is Elon Musk.

12\. Trump sees an opportunity to work with Musk.

13\. Musk sees an opportunity to work with Trump.

Sounds like a recipe to me.

I think you can form your own opinion, but if I was Donald Trump, I would be
all over this. Does Donald Trump want to be remembered as the guy that built
casinos and hotels on the east coast? Or does he want to be remembered as the
guy that built a trillion dollar empire on an entire planet? Donald Trump is
the kind of fellow that gets what he wants, and Elon is smart enough to work
with him, even if he may not like him. Anyways, what are your thoughts?

